# Windows Media Player



## HisBlessng (Feb 9, 2001)

Hi all,

I have used Windows Media Player ( ) to play an .mpg movie for the past year. Last week I happened to be online while Media Player was open and it auto updated. From that moment on, it will not play this file. The error message I receive is:

"This pin cannot use the supplied media type."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

When I click on details, it gives me:

"You have encountered the following error while using Windows Media Player: Error# 8004022A

Sorry, no more help is available for this problem at this time.
More Help

Click the button to explore other help resources. "

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

When I click on the "More Help" button, there is no information at the Microsoft site for this error message.

I have deleted Media Player, downloaded and installed it, updated it, etc., and all my settings are exactly as they have always been. Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated!!!

Thanks,
S.

PS
While I am receiving this message, the audio for this file is playing, but no video.

[Edited by HisBlessng on 04-22-2001 at 02:42 AM]


----------



## shekerra (Apr 2, 2001)

HB,

It is perhaps a problem with DirectX. Go to Start | run and type dxdiag
Look down in the "notes" under each tab and see if it lists a problem.
Also go to diagnostics.

Post here please.


Thank you,
>She


----------



## HisBlessng (Feb 9, 2001)

Hi Shekerra,

Thanks for your help.

I did try all of what you suggested, but everything looked fine, as did all of the diagnostics... :-(

S.


----------



## shekerra (Apr 2, 2001)

Do you have version 7?
Did you download it from here:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/en/download/default.asp


----------



## HisBlessng (Feb 9, 2001)

Hi again!

Sorry, I thought I mentioned that in my first post, but I put the "(" and forgot to fill it in!!! Yes, I have version 7.00.00.1958. I have also checked for and installed updates regularly. In fact, this all began a few days ago when it autoupdated. From that point on I've been getting this message!

Thanks again,
S.


----------



## shekerra (Apr 2, 2001)

Per chance is netzip installed?

Try re-installing your video drivers!

[Edited by shekerra on 04-22-2001 at 06:52 PM]


----------

